# Die Norddeutschen im Renneinsatz



## Sabo.g (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Sportfreunde. Da mir bekannt ist, dass einige von euch sich nicht mit der Bikerei in Norddeutschland zufrieden geben, sondern regelmäßig andere Reviere aufsuchen um zu trainieren oder an Rennen teilzunehmen, wird es nun langsam Zeit diese Aktionen ein wenig zu "organisieren". 

Kurz gesagt: Dieses Unterforum soll dazu genutzt werden, anderen Forenmitgliedern aus dem norddeutschen Raum mitzuteilen, zu welchen Rennen man fährt, ggf. Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden oder sich zu Trainingsrunden außerhalb unserer heimatlichen Gebiete zu verabreden.

Bsp: Ein paar Kumpels und ich werden kommendes Wochenende in Altenau am Start sein. Von den Jungs aus den Harburger Bergen weiß ich, dass auch einige von Ihnen dort antreten wollen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja bzw. vielleicht können einige von Euch noch Fahrgemeinschaften bilden oder haben noch Tipps für gute Unterkünfte. 

Ich bin jedenfalls mal gespannt ob dieses Unterforum bei euch Interesse findet.

MFG Sabo


----------



## deeptrain (24. Mai 2010)

moin,
klasse idee mit den neuen thread
altenau chlausthal und willingen bin ich in den nächsten wochen dabei!!
wenn ich noch ein platz frei haben sollte schreibe ich hier nochmal

gruss marcell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani (24. Mai 2010)

Sehr gute Idee 

Da mach ich doch gleich mal den Anfang. Vom 07. - 08.August findet der Erzgebirg-Bike-Marathon in Seiffen statt. Ich habe dort schon ein paar mal teilgenommen und kann die Veranstaltung sehr empfehlen.

Dieses Jahr werde ich auch wieder hinfahren, wer hat Lust mitzukommen? Anreise Freitag Nachmittag 06.08.2010,  Abreise Sonntag Nachmittag 08.08.2010

Hier mal kurz die wichtigsten Infos:

- Termin: 08.08.2010
- Strecke: wahlweise 40, 70 oder 100km (60 % Forstwege, 25 % Asphalt, 15 % Single-Trail)
- StartgebÃ¼hr: 28â¬ fÃ¼r die 40km, 40â¬ fÃ¼r die 70 und 100km


ausfÃ¼hrliche Infos gibts auf: www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de


----------



## Ernster (24. Mai 2010)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Sportfreunde. Da mir bekannt ist, dass einige von euch sich nicht mit der Bikerei in Norddeutschland zufrieden geben, sondern regelmäßig andere Reviere aufsuchen um zu trainieren oder an Rennen teilzunehmen, wird es nun langsam Zeit diese Aktionen ein wenig zu "organisieren".
> 
> Kurz gesagt: Dieses Unterforum soll dazu genutzt werden, anderen Forenmitgliedern aus dem norddeutschen Raum mitzuteilen, zu welchen Rennen man fährt, ggf. Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden oder sich zu Trainingsrunden außerhalb unserer heimatlichen Gebiete zu verabreden.
> 
> ...


 
Drei Greifswalder Jungs machen sich am 29/30.05. auch auf den weg nach Altenau. Wir wollen am 29.05. schon einmal die Marathonrunde abfahren. Geplanter Start 16.00Uhr am Startort in Altenau. Wer möchte uns begleiten?


----------



## Sabo.g (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wir werden die Strecke bereits am Freitag abfahren. Genaue Uhrzeit ist aber noch unbekannt. Kennt jemand in Altenau ein nettes Restaurant wo es sich lohnt am Samstag Abend hinzugehen? 

MFG Sabo (Bodymed-Cycle Team)

PS: Die Woche darauf werden wir in Claustal-Zellerfeld auch am Start sein.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (24. Mai 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Drei Greifswalder Jungs machen sich am 29/30.05. auch auf den weg nach Altenau. Wir wollen am 29.05. schon einmal die Marathonrunde abfahren. Geplanter Start 16.00Uhr am Startort in Altenau. Wer möchte uns begleiten?



Ich bin dabei. Fahre auch am Samstag. Wo werdet ihr übernachten?

Gruß Lotte


----------



## Ernster (24. Mai 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei. Fahre auch am Samstag. Wo werdet ihr übernachten?
> 
> Gruß Lotte


 
Hallo

das ist schön. Wir übernachten hier: http://www.naturfreundehaus-buendheim.de/ (Verwandschaft von mir). Ist zwar in Bad Harzburg aber die entfernung nach Altenau hält sich im rahmen von max. 15-20min. 

VG Kai


----------



## kanuto (24. Mai 2010)

moinsen,
wir werden auch zu dritt(Knut,Harry,Thilo) in Altenau dabei sein.
Unsere Unterkunft ist die Parkvilla Waldhöhe ([email protected])
DZ m. F. kostet 45,-
Ankommen werden wir so zwischen 14.30 und 15.30
Mal sehen, vielleicht gehen wir dann noch auf die Strecke.
Gruß Knut


----------



## stubenhocker (24. Mai 2010)

-velothon
-vätternsee (noch 2 plätze frei)
-l`eroica

dazwischen kurzfristig noch andere sachen- je nach zeit; crossrennen dann ab herbst




Armani schrieb:


> wer hat Lust mitzukommen?  www.erzgebirgs-bike-marathon.de


 
da fahre ich auch sehr oft mit, ausser, wenn das rennen am 8.8. ist,  da unsere tochter an dem tag geburtstag hat.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> -velothon
> -vätternsee (noch 2 plätze frei)
> -l`eroica
> 
> ...



Moin,

bin bei der Vätternrundan auch dabei. Was für eine Startzeit hast Du zugeteilt bekommen?

Gruss
Jens


----------



## aegluke (24. Mai 2010)

ich fahre auch manchmal Rennen, hab' aber (noch) kein eigenes MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. Mai 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin bei der Vätternrundan auch dabei. Was für eine Startzeit hast Du zugeteilt bekommen?
> 
> ...


 

02:30.
Da ich <10h anpeile, hoffe ich, Mittags wieder am Wohnmobil zu sein.
Hoffentlich wirds nicht so ein grausiges Wetter wie im letzten Jahr.


Edit: ich habe noch Mitfahr-Plätze für 4 Personen und 2 Fahrräder in/an unserem Wohnmobil frei! Die Schlafplätze sind aber alle belegt.


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Mai 2010)

So, dann sehen wir uns in Altenau. Gute Anreise allerseits.

MFG Sabo (Bodymed Cycle Team)


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> 02:30.
> Da ich <10h anpeile, hoffe ich, Mittags wieder am Wohnmobil zu sein.
> Hoffentlich wirds nicht so ein grausiges Wetter wie im letzten Jahr.
> 
> ...




Moin,

wir starten um 05:20 Uhr und sind mit eigenem geliehenen Wohnmobil vor Ort. Ist aber im Gegenteil zu Dir meine Premiere die Vätternrundan zu fahren.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

Altenau war doch schön - vor allem die Schlammpackung


----------



## kanuto (31. Mai 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> Altenau war doch schön - vor allem die Schlammpackung



moinsen,
kann mich dem nur anschließen
Gerade der zweite Teil der Runde überraschte mit der ein oder anderen Steilrampe

Ich war auf der mittleren Runde unterwegs und es lief echt gut bei mir.
Hatte kurzen Wortwechsel mit einem Biker aus Buchholz, der sich wunderte, dass es bei der RG Uni auch Biker gibt.

Ist dieser biker vielleicht hier im Forum oder bist es gar Du, aegluke?

noch mit Dreck im Ohr

Knut


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> moinsen,
> kann mich dem nur anschließen
> Gerade der zweite Teil der Runde überraschte mit der ein oder anderen Steilrampe


Ja, kurz rechts oder links herum und man stellte fest, man hatte das völlig falsche Blatt drauf. Dabei hatte man sich den Kurs am Tag vorher noch angeguckt.


> Ich war auf der mittleren Runde unterwegs und es lief echt gut bei mir.
> Hatte kurzen Wortwechsel mit einem Biker aus Buchholz, der sich wunderte, dass es bei der RG Uni auch Biker gibt.
> 
> Ist dieser biker vielleicht hier im Forum oder bist es gar Du, aegluke?


Ne, ich war mit HSG Uni Greifswald-Trikot unterwegs und komme auch von da - aber auch mittlere Runde. Aber in der ersten Runde hatte ich Dich eine Weile vor/hinter/neben mir glaube ich. Ihr seid doch die Hamburger mit dem vielen Rot im Trikot? Ich bringe die Hamburger irgendwie immer durcheinander. Gibt so viele da. 



> noch mit Dreck im Ohr


Den habe ich zu Hause noch rausgekärchert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (31. Mai 2010)

Wie sah denn die Strecke aus, der Veranstalter hat ja mit einer neuen geworben, wieder 98% Forstautobahn?


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

Die erste Hälfte der Runde war viel Waldautobahn. Die zweite Hälfte war dann schon ganz anders. Da konnte man ordentlich Wurzeltrails fahren.


----------



## kanuto (31. Mai 2010)

@aegluke:

Wenn Du das Rot auf meinem Trikot noch erkannt hast,
hast Du ne saubere Brille oder noch nicht so viel Dreck im Auge gehabt 

Stimmt, es waren einige RGler aus Hamburg im gesamten Feld unterwegs.

Gehe gleich noch mal duschen

Beste Grüße aus Hamburg

Knut


----------



## deeptrain (31. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> moinsen,
> kann mich dem nur anschließen
> Gerade der zweite Teil der Runde überraschte mit der ein oder anderen Steilrampe
> 
> ...



moin,
hier is er
ja war echt lustig mit dir zu fahren leider konnte ich das tempo in der 2 runde nich mehr ganz mitgehen


----------



## kanuto (31. Mai 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> moin,
> hier is er
> ja war echt lustig mit dir zu fahren leider konnte ich das tempo in der 2 runde nich mehr ganz mitgehen



Fand ich auch ,deeptrain
war ne gute Stimmung auf der Strecke
Steil kann ich nicht so gut, da musste ich an der flachen Steigung mein Glück versuchen

Auf nächste Mal

beste Gruß Knut


----------



## Tracer (31. Mai 2010)

nächstes sonntag (06.06) bin ich beim clausthal-zellerfeld marathon dabei!
http://www.wsv.harz.de/marathon/
wetter soll gut sein!

werde am sonntag früh hin fahren, hätte 2 plätze frei!


----------



## deeptrain (31. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> Fand ich auch ,deeptrain
> war ne gute Stimmung auf der Strecke
> Steil kann ich nicht so gut, da musste ich an der flachen Steigung mein Glück versuchen
> 
> ...



ja das hab ich gemerkt

na vielleicht sieht man sich ja in chlausthal werde auf jeden fall dort starten


----------



## aegluke (31. Mai 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> @aegluke:
> 
> Wenn Du das Rot auf meinem Trikot noch erkannt hast,
> hast Du ne saubere Brille oder noch nicht so viel Dreck im Auge gehabt
> ...



Meine Brille konnte man abwischen - dann war es nicht mehr blickdicht sondern nur noch verschmiert... Das reichte zwar nicht um den Wurzeln auszuweichen, aber die rote Farbe vom Trikot zu erkennen. Ich denke wir haben uns in gesehen. Ich bin nicht viel vor Dir ins Ziel.


----------



## Deleted 15311 (31. Mai 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> nächstes sonntag (06.06) bin ich beim clausthal-zellerfeld marathon dabei!
> http://www.wsv.harz.de/marathon/
> wetter soll gut sein!
> 
> werde am sonntag früh hin fahren, hätte 2 plätze frei!




Moin Du

Dabei....

Die Piraten on Tour,das wird lustich......
Ich freu mich Alter!
Wir entern Clausthal-Zellerfeld!!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## deeptrain (1. Juni 2010)

SHIVER schrieb:


> Moin Du
> 
> Dabei....
> 
> ...



na in feuchten altenau hat man ein grossteil der piraten ja vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 15311 (1. Juni 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> na in feuchten altenau hat man ein grossteil der piraten ja vermisst



Moin

Wir sind halt aus Zucker und daher nicht so hart...!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (1. Juni 2010)

Gut, dann sehen wir uns in Clausthal. Wird bestimmt ungewohnt sein ohne den ganzen Motter aus Altenau 

MFG Sabo


----------



## kanuto (1. Juni 2010)

Go for it!
Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass im Harz. 
Bin diesmal nicht dabei.
Ich werde mich stattdessen auf schmalen Reifen beim "Elbinselrennen" verdingen.

Hals und Beinbruch

Knut


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2010)

Hab mich auch angemeldet! 

Also dann bis Sonntag


----------



## fiddel (3. Juni 2010)

moin moin aus dem raum itzehoe...
find es auch ein super ding hier!

aber um welche richtung von rennen geht es mtb,4x,dirt,dh?
ich bin ziemlich oft auf der einzig wahren downhillpiste norddeutschlands unterwechs...malente. dort wird dies jahr wohl kein rennen stattfinden...

es wird in itzehoe und umgebung sehr viel gebaut es sind 2 pumptracks und eine bmx 4x bahn in aussicht!

auf dem ixs cup (gdc) sind auch sehr viele von den malenter jungs vertreten...

die dirtranche wächst und gedeit auch in der nähe von lübeck, sie soll der größte dirt spot norddeutschlands werden! es wird auch ne fette einweihungsparty dort geben.
hab mal mit den jungs geschnackt und evtl kann man dann mit mehreren strecken aus norddeutschland eine internetseite machen?!oder zumindest eine rennserie?!


----------



## kanuto (7. Juni 2010)

moinsen together,

wir war s gestern in CZ?

Könnte ja auch was über das Elbinselrennen erzählen, aaabbberrr das ist ja hier ein mtb forum ;-)

Gruß Knut


----------



## Ernster (7. Juni 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> moinsen together,
> 
> wir war s gestern in CZ?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du das Lizenzrennen gefahren bist dannn erzähle. Bitte Bitte Bitte, wer hat gewonnen.... Holz oder Manzke???


----------



## aegluke (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...mode=erg_detail&print=1&groupid=15577.4.92249

Manzke auf 3

Sonst nur lauter Unbekannte auf den Plätzen davor


----------



## Ernster (7. Juni 2010)

aegluke schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...mode=erg_detail&print=1&groupid=15577.4.92249
> 
> Manzke auf 3
> 
> Sonst nur lauter Unbekannte auf den Plätzen davor


 
Danke mein Freund!! Ich hatte die Ergebnisse bei Rad-Net nicht gefunden. Naja, Tomaten auf den Augen! Christian ist wieder A-Gurke, nicht schlecht für einen Little Johner . Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (8. Juni 2010)

kanuto schrieb:


> moinsen together,
> 
> wir war s gestern in CZ?
> 
> ...



erste runde top, zwite flop!


----------



## kanuto (8. Juni 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> erste runde top, zwite flop!



Ja, schade
zu schnell gestartet? Zu heiß? Oder beides?

Gruß Knut


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo an die cz Racer,
ist die "neue Strecke" technisch anspruchsvoller und mit höherem Trail-Anteil, als die bis 2008? gibt es gps Daten? 
Ich habe in CZ und Altenau wegen "langweiliger" Streckenführung nicht mehr gemeldet.

Meine Referenz, für das was der Harz bieten kann, ist der Endurothon in Schierke.


----------



## kanuto (8. Juni 2010)

Ernster schrieb:


> Wenn du das Lizenzrennen gefahren bist dannn erzähle. Bitte Bitte Bitte, wer hat gewonnen.... Holz oder Manzke???



Bin zwar Lizenz gefahren, allerdings bei den "Alten Säcken"
die info übers Männerrennen hast du ja schon erhalten.

Der Rennverlauf war aber ähnlich:
Auf dem flachen Kurs konnte sich nie eine Gruppe entscheidend absetzen.
Immer wenn es Leute versucht haben, setzten alle hinterher.
Naja, bis auf die, die dann hinten rausgeflogen sind
Auch Schwendler und Karrasch fanden nie genug Mitstreiter. Auf die wurde besonders Acht gegeben. Kurzfristig versuchte ich auch mal mit einem hannoveraner Fahrer weg zu fahren, aber dann schloß Karrasch auf und das ganze Feld setzte wieder nach.......also Pusteblume(aber auch wenn wir alleine gefahren wären, hätte ich das Tempo niemals über längere Zeit gehen können, typischer Fall von Selbstüberschätzung )
Dadurch war das Rennen sehr unruhig und endete schließlich im Massenspurt incl. Sturz 150m vor dem Ziel.
Gott sei Dank war ich zu dieser Zeit auf der anderen Strassenseite und konnte das Rennen im vorderen Drittel beenden.

Demnächst dann doch wieder MTB, da hat man wenigstens seine Ruhe

Gruß Knut


----------



## Sabo.g (8. Juni 2010)

Nunja, der Vergleich mit Schierke hinkt ein wenig. Die Strecke in CZ war geprägt durch einige Stücke Forststraßen, steile Rampen (z.T war man mit schieben besser dran) und [Iziemlich rutschischen Abfahrten durch Bachläufe etc....


Altenau und Clausthal-Zellerfeld waren beides schöne Rennen mit schönen abwechslungsreichen Strecken. Die Organisation war bei beiden sehr gut (obwohl es bei der Strartnummernausgabe in CZ ein wenig hektisch war ).

Ich hoffe die Strecken bleiben zum nächsten Jahr so, damit der Vgl. der eigenen Leitung zum Vorjahr gegeben ist.

Mein nächstes Rennen wird dann das Heavy 24 in Chemnitz sein. 







MFG Sabo


----------



## Deleted 15311 (8. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin

Ein kleiner Bericht vom Marathon/Rennen aus Clausthal-Zellerfeld im Harz am Sonntag 06.06.2010:

War überraschend erfolgreich für mich,Platz 19 als Hobbyfahrer bei der 68er mittleren Runde...da es seit Jahren wieder mein erstes Rennen war und mir von daher nicht son Kopp gemacht habe,außerdem leider kalt und von etwas weiter hinten gestartet wg.zeitlich knapper Anreise,nachmelden etc.und dadurch ins Gedränge geraten,das sich natürlich gleich nachm Start aufstaute,gut 10-15min verloren!
Aber nextes mal weiß mans besser,da ich jetzt auch wieder weiß wies in som Rennen abgeht und wo ich Trainingstechnisch stehe!
Ist ne sehr geile und wie ich finde durchaus anspruchsvolle Strecke,technisch wie konditionell!
Mit ca.300 Startern auchn sehr überschaubares Starterfeld,das sich bis aufn Start ziemlich schnell auseinandergezogen hat!
Das Wetter war wunderbest und ich war nacher doch dankbar das der Start etwas früher war durch die nachher drückende Wetterlage,welche ich überhaupt nicht abkann!
Es war keineswegs durchweg trocken(Allenfalls die Forstautobahnen)sondern Harztypisch feucht und ein Downhill-Trail extrem schlammig&veblockt mit einigen Bachdurchfahrten(Sehr geil!!!),anschließend technisch anspruchsvolle Anstiege(Sehr geil!!)je steiler umso geiler,teilweise auch verblockt!
Aber alles gefahren,bevor ich absteige muß mir schon schwarz vor Augen werden und fall eher so vom Rad !
Hat super viel Spaß gemacht und mit insgesamt 4 Piraten waren wir diesmal ja auch sehr gut vertreten!!
Den Tag haben wir dann nach ner Dusche,bei nem kühlen(natürlich Alcfreiem ;-))Weizen und ner anständigen Mahlzeit am Torfhaus in der Sonne mitm Blick aufn Brocken ausklingen lassen....
So machts Spaß!






Fazit:
Sehr schöne traditionelle fast familliäre Veranstaltung mit ner technisch und konditionell anspruchsvollen Strecke!
Kritik gibts nur für die etwas schlecht organisierte Anmeldung,bzw.Abholung der Onlinemelder,das nachmelden ging dafür wieder sehr fix(N 10er mehr,aber egal)!Hätt auch etwas besser ausgeschildert sein können,insbesondere die Duschen!Aber dafür war die Strecke astrein abgesperrt und die Suppe hinterher weltklasse!
Danke an alle für die Orga,nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder....

Grüße

Nils

P.S.Danke dir Willy auch nochmal für das chauffieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven7181 (8. Juni 2010)

Tja hätte wäre wen 

Warum bin ich Ochse nur nach Mauritius geflogen - wäre ich mitgefahren hätte ich mir das Chaos nicht antun brauchen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (11. Juni 2010)

MoinMoin

Die Piratenkogge nimmt nun Kurs auf Willingen....
Dort ist zur Zeit einiges zu holen,der Rum und die Frauen soll sagenhaft sein hab ich mir sagen lassen!!!
HIHODIDELIDO.....



Fangt schon mal an zu zittern unsere Kanonen sind geladen und die Schwerter sind frisch geschärft!

Grüße

Nils


----------



## Sabo.g (11. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche den Piraten viel Spass in Willingen. Kommt gesund hin und auch zurück in den Heimathafen.

MFG Sabo


----------



## aegluke (12. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre morgen auch Rennen - aber auf der Straße - in Gützkow - Jedermann.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Juni 2010)

Moin, Moin!

Ich hab mir leider bei der MEC die Rippe geprellt 

Robert


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo ...fährt jemand am WE beim Allersheimer MTB Cup?

Bin da 2008 schon mal auf der 53er Runde gewesen und mach mich jetzt auf die 106er. Vielleicht sieht man sich? 

Es grüßt Lotte


----------



## deeptrain (29. Juni 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo ...fährt jemand am WE beim Allersheimer MTB Cup?
> 
> Bin da 2008 schon mal auf der 53er Runde gewesen und mach mich jetzt auf die 106er. Vielleicht sieht man sich?
> 
> Es grüßt Lotte




moin rene,
wir sind auf jeden fall am start
und ich auch auf der 106


----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja super! Wie und wann wollt ihr anreisen?


----------



## deeptrain (29. Juni 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Das ist ja super! Wie und wann wollt ihr anreisen?



die planung is bisher noch nich ganz abgeschlossen sind am überlegen ob wir dort übernachten weil start is ja schon um8 uhr deswegen


----------



## Tracer (29. Juni 2010)

Lotte.2000 schrieb:


> Hallo ...fährt jemand am WE beim Allersheimer MTB Cup?
> 
> Bin da 2008 schon mal auf der 53er Runde gewesen und mach mich jetzt auf die 106er. Vielleicht sieht man sich?
> 
> Es grüßt Lotte



hallo lotte!
erzähl mal bitte über das rennen!
ist das ein schnellem kurz mit viel forstautobahn oder eher singel trail lastigl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lotte.2000 (29. Juni 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hallo lotte!
> erzähl mal bitte über das rennen!
> ist das ein schnellem kurz mit viel forstautobahn oder eher singel trail lastigl



Überwiegend Forstautobahn, ein kurzer Singeltrail, etwas Asphalt und auch Wiese. Kurz nach dem Start ging es gleich mal in einen Anstieg. Bei km 44 war eine recht steile Asphaltrampe und ab km 45 geht es nur noch runter, 5km Abfahrt bis ins Ziel oder die Durchfahrt zur zweiten Runde. Ich glaube eine Runde war nur 50km lang.


----------



## deeptrain (30. Juni 2010)

Tracer schrieb:


> hallo lotte!
> erzähl mal bitte über das rennen!
> ist das ein schnellem kurz mit viel forstautobahn oder eher singel trail lastigl



moin willy,
na das rennen bietet sich doch an wäre doch eine gute vorbelastung für die trans alp in 2 wo


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Ist eher Forstautobahn, aber eine gute Vorbereitung. Sind letztes Jahr die Langstrecke zur Vorbereitung gefahren. Dieses Jahr müssen wir nicht 

Robert


----------



## Tracer (16. Juli 2010)

wünsche an alle die an der tac teilnehmen viel spass und erfog!
willy


----------



## Sabo.g (10. August 2010)

Hi, wer von euch startet beim Eudurothon in Schierke? Ich überlege ob ich dort starte, jedoch suche ich noch ne Fahrgemeinschaft aus dem Raum Hamburg/Bergedorf/Schwarzenbek/Mölln

MFG Sabo


----------



## Lotte.2000 (10. August 2010)

"deeptrain" ist schon auf der Langdistanz gemeldet und ich werde ihm folgen!

Gruß Lotte


----------



## Holiday (13. August 2010)

also ich bin auch auf so einigen events wieder finden!


----------



## Sabo.g (18. August 2010)

Für den Fall, dass jemand am  Wochenende Zeit hat habe ich hier noch ein Fahrergesuch für unser Team  für das 24 h MTB Rennen am Nürburgring.

"Wer hat noch spontan Lust/Zeit in einem 4er Team zu starten. Uns ist   kurzfristig jemand ausgefallen. Wir sind bis jetzt 3 Männer würden aber   auch ein mixed machen, sollte sich ein Mädel melden.

Zu uns: Wir sind umgänglich, kultiviert und eigentlich ganz nett.
Vom Anspruch sind wir eher als *ambitioniert* einzuordnen, was aber  nicht  heißt das wir unbedingt den Superrennfahrer suchen. Mit einer  Ergänzung  wäre uns schon geholfen. Für Beleuchtung am Bike können wir  notfalls  auch sorgen und bezahlt ist auch schon alles, Rennverpflegung  wird auch  gesponsort.

Bei Interesse bitte dringend melden. Am besten telefonisch unter

04542-85220 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              04542-85220      end_of_the_skype_highlighting      end_of_the_skype_highlighting (Nummer von der Firma, nach Torsten fragen)
oder 0173-5200601 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601      end_of_the_skype_highlighting begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              0173-5200601      end_of_the_skype_highlighting      end_of_the_skype_highlighting

MFG Torsten & Sabo


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2010)

Schade, leider etwas spät....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wir melden uns zurück vom Nürburgring. War ein Klasse Wochenende mit viel Anstrengung und wenig schlaf. Die Mühe hat sich jedoch geloht. *Platz 3 als 4´er Team MTB* !

Nur* Team Bulls* und *Team-Probst-Racing* waren noch etwas schneller 

Jetzt muss ich aber erstmal schlafen.

MFG Sabo (Bodymed-Cycle-Team)


----------



## kettenteufel (27. August 2010)

gibt es am 5.9 hier im Norden ein MTB-Rennen?

Marathon oder CC ist egal hauptsache Rennen


----------



## Sabo.g (28. August 2010)

wie kommst du auf das Datum?

MFG Sabo


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Ich wollte auf die Cross-Saison hinweisen. Am Sonntag gibt es beim Rennen in Neumünster auch ein Hobbyrennen. Insgesamt gibt es eine ganze Menge an Rennen über den Winter, beim Weser-Ems-Cup sind generell  auch MTB´s startberechtigt.  

Robert


----------



## kanuto (12. Oktober 2010)

moinsen,

ich werde in Neumünster auch am Start sein, freu mich schon drauf mal wieder mit schmalen Reifen im Gelände zu fahren 

Weitere Infos zu Rennen in der Gegend:
http://www.cyclecross-nord.de/melden.php

Gruß kanuto


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin Kanuto!

Werde bei den alten Säcken am Start sein. Vor 2 Wochen (Bremen) mußte ich leider arbeiten. Bin mal gespannt, ob´s noch geht.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (13. Oktober 2010)

Kurze Info an alle die es noch nicht bemerkt haben:

Der Termin für die Cyclassics in Hamburg hat sich verschoben und überlagert sich nun mit der Veranstaltung Rad & Run am Ring.

MFG Sabo


----------



## kanuto (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi Catsoft,
alte Säcke hört sich gut an, da starte ich ebenfalls.
Bin mit einem Cube unterwegs...
Sehen uns dann am Start

Gruß Knut


----------



## kanuto (18. Oktober 2010)

Hi Catsoft,

warst Du gestern am Start? Und wenn ja,wie ist es bei Dir gelaufen?
Bei mir lief es ganz gut und das der Kurs technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll war, kam mir zu Anfang der Saison entgegen. 
40min Vollgas hinterlassen doch ihre Spuren und so musste ich zweimal vom Rad :-(
Mit dem Ergebnis kann ich aber zufrieden sein, immerhin sind ja in der Seniorenklasse keine no-names unterwegs.

Hoffe, bei Dir war es auch zufriedenstellend.
Zumindest das Wetter war ja ein Traum 

Bis dahin

kanuto


----------



## aegluke (18. Oktober 2010)

Am 24. ist das Querfeldeinrennen in Parchim - ich werde da wohl herumgurken.


----------



## kanuto (18. Oktober 2010)

Am 24. bin ich leider auf Arbeit :-(

Viel Spass

kanuto


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo kanuto,

ist eher suboptimal gelaufen. Hab am Start einen zu dicken Gang genommen und dann noch meine übliche Startschwäche gehabt. Hab´s dann am Ende der ersten Runde mit der Brechstange versucht und bin viel zu schnell auf die Hürden zu. Auf die Nase in die Zuschauer  Die Kette war auch nicht mehr drauf und musste von Hand überzeugt werden weiter zu machen. Als letzter wieder auf den Kurs. Dann lief´s so ganz ordentlich, hab noch so 6-7 Plätze gut gemacht, aber weiter nach vorne ging´s nicht mehr. Die Abstände waren einfach zu groß. Hat jedenfalls nicht mehr für die Ergebnisliste gereicht 
Robert


----------



## kanuto (18. Oktober 2010)

moin Robert,

ja schade :-( Sag mal, warst Du mit einem Rocky Mountain unterwegs und hast diesen Ausspruch " nix für meine 80 Kilo" getätigt?
Wenn ja, dann habe ich deinen Sturz an den Hürden live mitbekommen, da ich direkt hinter Dir war.
Trikot: RG Uni Hamburg, Nummer 116

Bis zum nächsten Mal (wahrscheinlich Kiel)

Gruß Knut


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Knut,

ja der bin ich. Und ein so winkliger Kurs ist echt nix für mich. In Kiel sieht das hoffentlich anders aus 

Vor den Stürz hatte die 3 vor mir im Visier, auf der nächsten Gerade wär ich da locker vorbeigegangen  Aber ich könnt ja nicht warten 

Robert


----------



## kanuto (18. Oktober 2010)

moin Robert,

die nächsten 3 hatte ich in der nächsten Runde auch im Sack.
Das wird in Kiel mit uns dann ne spannende Kiste
Der ertse Teil der Strecke ist schnell, dann geht es im zickzack  rauf/runter an einem Hang, bevor es leicht abschüssig mit Linkskurve , Linksbogen dem Ziel entgegen geht.
So wars zumindest letztes Jahr.
Bis dahin frohes trainieren
Knut


----------



## Catsoft (18. Oktober 2010)

Schau´n ´mer mal. Letztes Jahr war´s eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kanuto (19. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt!


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2010)

So, gestern war ein schönes Rennen mit vielen Teilnehmern. 32 Leute im Hobbyrennen, das ist schon nicht schlecht. Bei mir lief es schon besser, wenn auch das Ergebnis eher bescheiden ausfällt. In 2 Wochen gehts in Kiel weiter!

Robert


----------



## plattsnacker (8. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So, gestern war ein schönes Rennen mit vielen Teilnehmern. 32 Leute im Hobbyrennen, das ist schon nicht schlecht. Bei mir lief es schon besser, wenn auch das Ergebnis eher bescheiden ausfällt. In 2 Wochen gehts in Kiel weiter!
> 
> Robert




Hallo nach Escheburg 

Bleibt es ein Geheimnis, wo und was für ein Rennen das war, oder dürfen es nächstes Jahr evtl. 33 Leute sein ?

Gruss aus Reinbek

Christian


----------



## kanuto (8. November 2010)

@plattsnacker:Es war der zweite Lauf im StevensCycloCross-Cup in Norderstedt.

@catsoft: Fährst du jetzt Hobbyrennen? Oder war es gar nicht Norderstedt?

Ich war leider beruflich verhindert und bin ebenfalls erst in Kiel (3.Lauf SCC)
wieder mit von der Partie.

Beste Grüße Kanuto


----------



## Catsoft (8. November 2010)

Moin!

Das Rennen war in Norderstedt und ich fahre noch nicht in der Hobbyklasse. Die Starterzahl war nur beieindruckend und ich habe noch viele Gesichter vermisst 

Über 30 Renner sind bei den Senioren ja "normal".

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (15. November 2010)

Wer Bock auf Schlamm hat, hat gestern auf der Horner Rennbahn echt was verpaßt.

Mal sehen wie es am Sonntag in Kiel ausschaut. Infos: http://www.kieler-rv.de/index.php?s=49

Robert


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2010)

Moin!

Ich bin für morgen wg. Grippe raus 

Robert


----------

